# Weaker Immune System?



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am approximately 10 weeks out from my TT for follicular cancer. Is it just an absolute coincidence that I can not shake this cold or can your immune system be down after surgery? I am going on about 5 weeks of sinus congestion- the nasty cough finally went away after about 3 weeks but I can not make it through the day without what feels like sucking on an entire bag of cough drops. Is this normal?? I typically never get sick and if I do it's only a few days and done.... I don't feel horrible but it is 100% annoying that I just haven't been able to get better.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, honestly, I don't think it's normal. In fact, I was just thinking this morning that it's been over a year now and I haven't been sick since my TT.

Have you see your primary care giver? It is entirely possible that you have a residual respiratory infection -- in fact, I believe one of our posters developed one after her surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with joplin. If it were a cold, you'd be over it by now. You probably have some sort of infection.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I saw my primary about 2 weeks ago and she said my lungs were all clear. She wrote me a script for a z-pack but said she didn't think I needed it. Since she thought it wasn't necessary to take I haven't....maybe i should.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Did she do any kind of culture?

Since you're still not feeling better, and she gave you the prescription, it's not a bad idea to go ahead and take it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't think it is normal either. I have been much healthier since the beast left. Take care.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

She didn't do a culture - but I am going to start the antibiotic today and hopefully it gets rid of all of this. It probably doesn't help that I also just put my 1 1/2 year old in school a few days a week so he's been bringing home all the fun germs with him as well. thanks all


----------

